# Show your muskie boat and why you like it



## Legend killer

Please post a few pics of your boat and why you like it and don't like it for muskie. This will help people interested in buying a new rig to see the benefits of different models.

2012 Tracker pro guide v175sc
  

pro's:
Under 20K with 115hp optimax and the electric start kicker.
Really wide 96" beam.
two side lockers that can hold up to 10' poles.
Plenty of storage and room under the middle rod locker to mount multiple trolling motor batteries.

Cons:
Midde rod storage only 8' poles.
comes with 12v trolling motor.


----------



## monte39

I cant figure out how to post pics, but my boat is a 1950 crestliner with a 1957 evinrude fasttwin. Why I like it it was only $1000 and the motor purrs like a kitten. I cant figure why I don't like it because it gets me on the water.


----------



## Bulldawg

It never stops does it ...........................


----------



## monte39

lol Its friday I've been drinking.


----------



## Mason52

What kind of rod holders is that on your boat LK?


----------



## Legend killer

Mason52 said:


> What kind of rod holders is that on your boat LK?


I use Scotty's. It was between them and down east. I like the Scottys better cause I like the manual release. I don't trust the rods to stay in the down east when I have my rods at such extreme angles.


----------



## turkeyt

This is one of my boats and it is a 14 ft. jon boat that i can drag, roll and shove where needed to fish for Muskie. It ain't pretty and it ain't fancy but guess what, Muskie fishing ain't for looking pretty and sure as heck ain't for being fancy. I like it because it's deep enough, don't leak, and it cost around $350.00 and it's paid for. What I don't like about it is it don't have one of those bimini tops and i tend to get sunburned now and then. I would also like for it to have a room added to it like a pontoon, so i could sleep on it, butttt that would be getting fancy. HUH, Fish On!!


----------



## jlami

turkeyt said:


> This is one of my boats and it is a 14 ft. jon boat that i can drag, roll and shove where needed to fish for Muskie. It ain't pretty and it ain't fancy but guess what, Muskie fishing ain't for looking pretty and sure as heck ain't for being fancy. I like it because it's deep enough, don't leak, and it cost around $350.00 and it's paid for. What I don't like about it is it don't have one of those bimini tops and i tend to get sunburned now and then. I would also like for it to have a room added to it like a pontoon, so i could sleep on it, butttt that would be getting fancy. HUH, Fish On!!


Digging the stands, stealing the design.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mason52

I'm thinkin Jeff Foxworthy might like that.......Sweet. What is the highway speed rating on that set up Turkeyt..


----------



## Catproinnovations

This here my toothy critter Muskie fishin' machine i love it for its versatility, custom beverage holder, and well.... Overall it's good looks! What I dislike about it is well...... Nothin!! I just love dis here fishin boat it's a new model styrofoam deluxe 2013 hope it's real nicccce!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Legend killer

Mods please clean up this thread, the thread is made to help people in the market.


----------



## Eriesteamer

Well to what heck I got is not say muskie but Musty boat more like it. it looks as bare glass boat the factory forgot paint. or a fractory second a worker got free or near free and it never got painted. not sure lenght but the with is slim. next to a canoe be best way tell you but any ways it is a row boat for sure. next year will buy a sticker and use it. as never get any where with these guys in here and there open seat that said nothing as wanting 50 bucks to go with them till I PM say I will go. This boats so light for a glass boat hard beleave it. thin man yikes. if next year you see no more post by me in here it be that I drowned. LOL Well happy days are here next year maybe. I use say when I fix things as I was a jack of all trades. " have no fear I'm hear " to now when by my boat. " have fear Im near " no kidding I had this 3 years and never gave thought use it as Erie was my deary LOL fishing hole and catch me out there in this boats was not going to be easy to find me useing it there. Well that is my boat and as other guy say paid for.


----------



## MuskieJim

Here is my rig at the PMTT last year. What I like about it is we can troll anywhere from 8 to 20 rods depending on how many people I have on board. I also love having a bathroom and showing off the nice deer I shot last year. Downsides would be having to turn around often to pick up drunk passengers who fell overboard and the limited 12 mph top speed.


----------



## Roscoe

LK,I thought you would be fishing or learning the lake today.If you are going to be a guide you got to learn every spot on top and under water.I wouldn't even be fishing,just learning the lake.I've fished the lake from the start 1978, and still don't know half the good spots.The fish are a biting!


Roscoe


----------



## Legend killer

Roscoe said:


> LK,I thought you would be fishing or learning the lake today.If you are going to be a guide you got to learn every spot on top and under water.I wouldn't even be fishing,just learning the lake.I've fished the lake from the start 1978, and still don't know half the good spots.The fish are a biting!
> 
> 
> Roscoe


That was before navionics...


----------



## ironman172

it floats....not a muskie fisherman, I catch them by mistake....on there part

.


----------



## Burks

ironman172 said:


> it floats....not a muskie fisherman, I catch them by mistake....on there part
> 
> .


Where is that you're fishing at? Beautiful lake. I have Clear Fork so not interested in "stealing" your lake or anything. Wouldn't mind pleasure boating there.

Mine is just a 1977 Mon Ark. Bought it for like $2k. Needs a new transom ($500 or so DIY). Motor runs strong for being a 1968 I believe. 

Spitting image of this: 









Otherwise we were using my buddies 14' aluminum v-bottom. Gets a little sketchy on Clear Fork with the wind, but she's stable.


----------



## cincinnati

Killer, you now need a new boat & don't post pics of it on the internet unless you want everyone following you to your secret spots @ no charge!!


----------



## Legend killer

cincinnati said:


> Killer, you now need a new boat & don't post pics of it on the internet unless you want everyone following you to your secret spots @ no charge!!


A muskie spot is like a club. Just cause you go there dosent mean your going to get a girl, you have to have game!


----------



## ironman172

Legend killer said:


> A muskie spot is like a club. Just cause you go there dosent mean your going to get a girl, you have to have game!


Or LUCK like me


----------



## cincinnati

Legend killer said:


> A muskie spot is like a club. Just cause you go there dosent mean your going to get a girl, you have to have game!


The more guys packed in the club, the less likely it becomes that your "game" will score.

And though most of the "big sticks" won't admit it, as ironman says, luck plays a big part.


----------



## turkeyt

Legend killer said:


> Mods please clean up this thread, the thread is made to help people in the market.


Most folks on here are not in the market for a 20 grand muskie boat. Some of the places i fish you do good to keep from falling down the bank and into the water just to launch. For me i own other boats where i can go out on the pretty water and kick back. For the most part give us a boat that i can beat the crap out of and get some slime on it. Tite lines


----------



## turkeyt

jlami said:


> Digging the stands, stealing the design.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey, here is a better look and i don't have a patent so have at it. Ha, You can also use 20" front BMX wheels. I used like 12 or 13 inch pneumatics from Harbor Freight and 5/8 pretty long bolts for the ax. Make sure you measure both 2x4 braces to get bolts long enough. I used 1 x 5 1/2 treated for the base on this one. You can make it heavier but then the extra weight makes it more bulky. I fasten it with a couple eye bolts and winch strap to the base. You can balance the boat so you can pick the boat up with 2 fingers and wheel it around. Warning: do not try this on your big rigs. Huh


----------



## turkeyt

MuskieJim said:


> Here is my rig at the PMTT last year. What I like about it is we can troll anywhere from 8 to 20 rods depending on how many people I have on board. I also love having a bathroom and showing off the nice deer I shot last year. Downsides would be having to turn around often to pick up drunk passengers who fell overboard and the limited 12 mph top speed.


Man, The next time you get that buggy out on the water give me a yell. I will bring the grill and the steaks!!


----------



## Legend killer

turkeyt said:


> Most folks on here are not in the market for a 20 grand muskie boat. Some of the places i fish you do good to keep from falling down the bank and into the water just to launch. For me i own other boats where i can go out on the pretty water and kick back. For the most part give us a boat that i can beat the crap out of and get some slime on it. Tite lines


Most people can't afford a 60k ranger or a 40k Lund. That is the point of the thread. Giving people ideas for a boat for them.


----------



## Bulldawg

Catproinnovations said:


> This here my toothy critter Muskie fishin' machine i love it for its versatility, custom beverage holder, and well.... Overall it's good looks! What I dislike about it is well...... Nothin!! I just love dis here fishin boat it's a new model styrofoam deluxe 2013 hope it's real nicccce!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have fished on this boat myself , and must say it is hell of a humm dinger of a boat . MUSKY SLAYING MACHINE , I just hope you dont get drunk out musky fishing sometime and catch it on fire before next years summer musky fishing trips .


----------



## fishing_marshall

Jim and Chad have the best musky boats for sure.


----------



## jlami

turkeyt said:


> Hey, here is a better look and i don't have a patent so have at it. Ha, You can also use 20" front BMX wheels. I used like 12 or 13 inch pneumatics from Harbor Freight and 5/8 pretty long bolts for the ax. Make sure you measure both 2x4 braces to get bolts long enough. I used 1 x 5 1/2 treated for the base on this one. You can make it heavier but then the extra weight makes it more bulky. I fasten it with a couple eye bolts and winch strap to the base. You can balance the boat so you can pick the boat up with 2 fingers and wheel it around. Warning: do not try this on your big rigs. Huh


I think I am going to tweak it a little and use casters, put one up front and one in back while I repaint the trailer.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer

Is it that hard to post something productive?


----------



## jshbuckeye

dislike the fact it has no bimini top, I loved the price and the fact it it doesnt leak, out fitted for my needs.


----------



## turkeyt

jlami said:


> I think I am going to tweak it a little and use casters, put one up front and one in back while I repaint the trailer.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


May not have much height if you use casters. They may be ok just to slide it out of the way to work on your trailer. Putting wheels on it keeps you from having to bend over while moving the boat. When you go in the grass and dirt you have better clearance with some type of wheel. I use this thing to move my boat to any place i want to whether water or storage. I don't use a trailer and i put my boat in the truck bed and strap the dolly on when i want load and unload.


----------



## Bulldawg

I figured I better save the best for last boys , this fish slaying , mud slinging beast does it all . No need for a boat ramp or any reason to turn on the shallow alarm on the depth finder . I can fit any rod reel combo I need to bring right under the chassis . Anything from my snoopy pole , all the way up to my 14' catfish pole paired with my zebco 303 .

Its a little more than I wanted but my cousins , uncles, daughters , niece , well actually she's just my wife said I couldnt have a new boat and a new truck . So I thought what the heck why not just combine the two into one . ENJOY !


----------



## MadMac

Aaron, bring that bad boy with you next time you go yote hunting. There are a few ponds back in the woods we could hit. If the water is cool enough that is.


----------



## Catproinnovations

Bulldawg said:


> I figured I better save the best for last boys , this fish slaying , mud slinging beast does it all . No need for a boat ramp or any reason to turn on the shallow alarm on the depth finder . I can fit any rod reel combo I need to bring right under the chassis . Anything from my snoopy pole , all the way up to my 14' catfish pole paired with my zebco 303 .
> 
> Its a little more than I wanted but my cousins , uncles, daughters , niece , well actually she's just my wife said I couldnt have a new boat and a new truck . So I thought what the heck why not just combine the two into one . ENJOY !


Lmao!!! Nice!!!


----------



## Catproinnovations

Legend killer said:


> Please post a few pics of your boat and why you like it and don't like it for muskie. This will help people interested in buying a new rig to see the benefits of different models.
> 
> 2012 Tracker pro guide v175sc
> 
> 
> pro's:
> Under 20K with 115hp optimax and the electric start kicker.
> Really wide 96" beam.
> two side lockers that can hold up to 10' poles.
> Plenty of storage and room under the middle rod locker to mount multiple trolling motor batteries.
> 
> Cons:
> Midde rod storage only 8' poles.
> comes with 12v trolling motor.


is that a rental?


----------



## ShutUpNFish

If any of you guys are looking for a Hell of a Muskie rig, let me know. This one is for sale....I'll be upgrading in the spring. Selling both of my boats and want just one to maintain. This is the ultimate all around fishing machine IMO...I just want one set up exactly the same, but two feet longer so I can fish the bigger water more effectively. Its a 17' Smoker Craft 1998 motors the same year - Mariner 90 h.p. (40 mph) runs perfect and Honda 9.9 4 stroke runs perfect....All have been well maintained....full mooring cover too. Capable of trolling up to 10 rods - 6 boat rods...55 lb Minn Kota Hummingbird up front and Lowrance LCX 15mt - GPS and Navionics 7" screen. 3 batteries and on board 3 bank charger. PM if interested. And any questions.

Oh yeah, I have to warn you, this boat will probably smell like a muskie (only drawback) tried and true....been a few hundred skiis in it, including 5 over 50"


----------



## Legend killer

ShutUpNFish said:


> If any of you guys are looking for a Hell of a Muskie rig, let me know. This one is for sale....I'll be upgrading in the spring. Selling both of my boats and want just one to maintain. This is the ultimate all around fishing machine IMO...I just want one set up exactly the same, but two feet longer so I can fish the bigger water more effectively. Its a 17' Smoker Craft 1998 motors the same year - Mariner 90 h.p. (40 mph) runs perfect and Honda 9.9 4 stroke runs perfect....All have been well maintained....full mooring cover too. Capable of trolling up to 10 rods - 6 boat rods...55 lb Minn Kota Hummingbird up front and Lowrance LCX 15mt - GPS and Navionics 7" screen. 3 batteries and on board 3 bank charger. PM if interested. And any questions.
> 
> Oh yeah, I have to warn you, this boat will probably smell like a muskie (only drawback) tried and true....been a few hundred skiis in it, including 5 over 50"


I am not sure but do those smokercrafts not have a lot of rod storage space?


----------



## arronsflooring

I have the 175 ultima alumn v hull smoker craft 75 e-tec great boat, no rod storage. Was out looking at it today to try and make some changes, ate some turkey and ended up sleeping all afternoon, maybe later. It has two lockers but no length to them.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

ShupUpNFish, What are you asking for it?


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Heres a panorama from last Sat...trolling 6 rods comfortably!...No action Sat by the way.


----------



## vc1111

Bulldawg's boat is probably the only boat you'll ever need for musky fishing/elk hunting/trapping. If you look at the picture he posted, you can tell by the tires that it gets decent mileage on the freeway and while ground hog hunting. What you can't see in the pictures is the deluxe 7 gallon white bucket bathroom facility it has below decks and the high end turkey fryer he mounts on the bow in the 
Spring.

I've always wanted one. Someday maybe.


----------



## BaddFish

muskiejim said:


> here is my rig at the pmtt last year. What i like about it is we can troll anywhere from 8 to 20 rods depending on how many people i have on board. I also love having a bathroom and showing off the nice deer i shot last year. Downsides would be having to turn around often to pick up drunk passengers who fell overboard and the limited 12 mph top speed.


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Legend killer

If I had the money I would buy this...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=217798


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I AM buying this! IMO the best aluminum boats on the market today. 
2XB double plated hull front to back and thickest rated aluminum of all the competitors.


----------



## MuskieJim

Paul that boat is the end-all. You can fish all the locals and the bigger waters like the Larry and St. Clair no problem! I am a big fan of the color too


----------



## Legend killer

Does the price tag say 41k? Just buy papa Scotts ranger for sale for 60k.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Jim, I'll be set to do all the fishing I like to do and not have to winterize and put the thing down for the winter if I want...I've always been a big fan of Alumacraft...very underrated boats for sure...Its been nearly ten years since I've been in the market...I cannot believe the price tags on some of these things!!

Rangers are too shallow and too heavy for my liking...I'm not looking for a bass boat 

I know theyre good but they're not deep enough for my comfort level fishing the great lakes like I do.


----------



## Legend killer

ShutUpNFish said:


> Jim, I'll be set to do all the fishing I like to do and not have to winterize and put the thing down for the winter if I want...I've always been a big fan of Alumacraft...very underrated boats for sure...Its been nearly ten years since I've been in the market...I cannot believe the price tags on some of these things!!
> 
> Rangers are too shallow and too heavy for my liking...I'm not looking for a bass boat
> 
> I know theyre good but they're not deep enough for my comfort level fishing the great lakes like I do.


Instead of shopping get busy on my baits. Budweiser already cut me my check for the 300hp verado thats on order. Dealer says this will be the fastest boat on the pmtt circuit, 80mph plus! I might have to rethink this sponsorship with hammer lures!


----------



## BigDaddy300

Legend killer said:


> If I had the money I would buy this...
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=217798


You and me both!!!


----------



## K gonefishin

ShutUpNFish said:


> Jim, I'll be set to do all the fishing I like to do and not have to winterize and put the thing down for the winter if I want...I've always been a big fan of Alumacraft...very underrated boats for sure...Its been nearly ten years since I've been in the market...I cannot believe the price tags on some of these things!!
> 
> Rangers are too shallow and too heavy for my liking...I'm not looking for a bass boat
> 
> I know theyre good but they're not deep enough for my comfort level fishing the great lakes like I do.


Go take a ride in a 621 and you'll **** your pants, no other multi species boat compares. I drove papascotts 621 his new hull design is much better than my 621 and my boat is no slouch. They are the same but different. 

I have musky fished out of my boat,oh year they are the bomb


----------



## longhaulpointer

i call her the Exon Valdez. Pros its mine it floats and it runs most of the time.

Cons it runs most of the time and its not as easy as my yaks,


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I told ya so!


----------



## billorp

Not the biggest out there, but it's all I need. Now all I need is the fish to co-operate!


----------



## cmiller

This is my rig:
1981 16' Blue Fin
1982 90HP Evinrude
Rod holders: Scott
Fish Finder: Humminbird 798ci SI
The brown seat can be removed. 
Always have an open seat for another OGF member


Cons
Still looking for a kicker for trolling. That 90Hp sucks fuel to troll with.
Still learning to musky fish. 
Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gamblerman

gotta love my Gambler! m


----------



## cincinnati

gamblerman said:


> gotta love my Gambler! m


No love for the old Bass Tracker?


----------



## gamblerman

Always, but the G-boat is the only one that can compete with your fast skiff. m


----------



## esoxhunter

This is my Alum troller. 1961 Lone Star. No casting decks, just room.


----------



## BITE-ME

Esoxhunter your alive! Give me a ring if you want to go muskie fishing sometime.


----------

